# Signature Competition/SOTW 10 (Week Ending October 24th, 2008) - VOTING



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Ok, so here is the poll to vote for everyone's favorite piece from the 10th edition of our official GFX Showroom SOTW competition. The poll will close on Sunday, October 26th, at 7 PM eastern time (next competition thread will be posted late Sunday night, or Monday)! With all that out of the way....HERE WE GO! 

Votes will be public, so even if you don't reply...people will see who you picked. OH YEAH, participants...(you already know) don't vote for yourself because the counter won't include that specific vote!

The winner receives 5000 credits.

Best of luck to everyone!

----------

Which graphic do YOU like the MOST?

*NikosCC:*











*Norway1:*











*Steph05050:*











*MJB23*











Chuck8807:











KryOnicle:











*Toxic:*











Scottysullivan:








​


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Whoaaa, this week it is definitely hard to choose, but I had to go with The Hitman...love them colors.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

went with toxic i like the idea of hulk cracking the middle


----------



## scottysullivan (Sep 23, 2008)

All nice pieces... Chuck8807's just stood out for me


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I went with MJB, Should be a close week though,


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Good luck guys all really great jobs.. WHERES ALL MY VOTES AT PEOPLE hahahaha


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

only 9 votes so far so I figured Id bump it up, looks like MJB is gonna run aways with it.


----------



## Shamrock-Ortiz (Sep 22, 2006)

All good this week, great stuff everyone.

Went for Nikos.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

nikos had me vote really liked how his looks, very colourful. MJ thats one hell of a sig too man everyone else yall sigs are sick as hell too.


----------



## FunkYou (Apr 22, 2007)

Nikos gets my vote. Close second for me was the Hitman sig which took me back to my youth when I thought that having wet look hair wrap around shades and waering a lot of black and pink looked cool. Don't judge me.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Damn you nikos, I thought I was finally going to win one.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

come one people we need more votes and i need more than 0


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

MJB for me, for sure


----------



## Composure (Jun 24, 2008)

Voted for Toxic.


----------



## Tripod87 (Dec 30, 2007)

Went with Toxic.

MJ, you were a super close second, I just wish there was at least some subtle text in the corner or something about the actual sig (since I can't really tell who it is ). Otherwise I might have taken you.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

It's not anyone in particle. It's just a stock.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

WTF? Last time I looked it it was MJB running away with this now Nicko is in the lead and Im tied with MJB, SWEET! Thanks to all those who voted for me.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This voting was BS. I demand a recount if I don't win.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

only votes that were cast in Florida will be recounted MJB.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

pity vote please


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Really great job everyone. This one was tough.


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

Nikos is our winning again this week. 

Good job everyone.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Thanx everyone i really appreciate this.. I am announcing my Retirement from this comp i believe everyone deserves a chance to win so Good luck everyone..


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Congrats Nikos, now I wonder who that 8th vote could of been. :confused02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

MLS said:


> Congrats Nikos, now I wonder who that 8th vote could of been. :confused02:


I know who it was haha Thanx MLS.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Niko you cant retire, you cant be the champ unless you beat the champ and right now your the man.


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Haha I vacate the Title lol Its up for grabs.. Good luck Toxic with what your putting out im sure you will do great homie.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

where was my pity vote


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

Is that like pity sex?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its however u take it...anything but zero guys...lol


----------

